# Some Misconceptions in Nutrition Intake For Pregnant Women



## Elaine.T (Feb 18, 2010)

Recently, I accompany a pregnant friend to attend a health seminar for pregnant mum, some tips noted here to share with you all.

The top miss perceptions in healthy eating habit for pregnant women.

Wrong Perception #1: Buying and eating too much of nutrition and health care products.

Many people think that the more expansive the health care product it is, the better the product is, but it is not the right way to judge it. It needs to depend on the individual need, many of this product does not have better effect as compare to consuming the raw food, a good example is just like consuming milk to recover calcium in body has better effect than taking calcium supplement. At some extend, the supplement is not suitable for pregnant women at all.

Wrong Perception #2: Replacing the daily meals intake with supplements.

A pregnant woman needs complete nutrition, it is not able to cover all by just taking supplements. Since these supplements are usually working independently. The best way is having 3 meals per day with all balance diet from vegetables, meats and fruits.

Wrong Perception #3: The more food intake the better and healthier the baby is.

Some pregnant woman have the perception that only by eating a lot in order to cover what is needed by the baby. Most of the time it is not absorb by the baby but rather than just becoming another piece of fat in our body.

Wrong Perception #4: Eating more vegetables is heather than eating more rice.

A lot of us thinks that eating more vegetables is better than consuming more rice, but it is not true to pregnant woman, since rice is the main energy ingredient from our daily dish. A pregnant woman needs about 400-500 grams of rice or noodles to get to the energy level she needs.

Wrong Perception #5: Drinking more bone based soup can recover the calcium needed.

Some old folks usually recommend pregnant woman to drink more bone based soup that made by pork ribs, chicken frame, port leg, and others. But the actual case is, the bone is rich in calcium but the calcium is not easy to dissolve into the soup and more over it is not easily to be absorbed by our stomach. Even worst if over consume this type of soup will actually gain fat into the body that will cause the pregnant woman not comfortable. 

These are the few suggestions serve as a reference for all. If feeling any uneasiness or not feeling well, please immediately consult the doctor.


----------



## Alix (Feb 18, 2010)

Elaine, I suspect that information differs from country to country. Here in Canada we DEFINITELY push the veggies and fruits over the rice for pregnant women for several reasons. One is to combat constipation (veggies help, rice makes it worse) and the other is to help gain important nutrients from the veggies. 

I'm also not understanding your comment about broth. Calcium can be "pushed" into the broth during the cooking process by using apple cider vinegar to leach it out of the bones and into the liquid. 

Pregnant women need to get their calcium any way they can, spinach, broccoli, and especially dairy. 

This link will give better information more succinctly about what pregnant women need.


----------



## Elaine.T (Feb 19, 2010)

Right agree different culture and region has different approach and diet practices for pregnancy. 
Great info sharing from you Alix. Thanks a lot. I will share this with my friend, since it is really helpful to understand what are the great recommendation of healthy diet for pregnant women in different region in this world. 

p/s: Great link! I am sure my friend sure like it. Also thanks for the tip using apple cider vinegar to get calcium extract out into soup. Learn something new!


----------

